# Do You Have A Step Parenting Story To Tell?



## Jessabelle27 (Mar 23, 2012)

Do You Have A Step Parenting Story To Share?

I live in the UK and I am a 27 year old full time step mother to 3 boys whom I have cared for for 5 years. Recently life has been very tough and with out a positive mental attitude I would not have survived step family life. Like many of you, my situation is complex and at times very stressful. I have many tales to tell. Some of them humorous and others tragic. I would very much like to reach out to to other step parents. I am hoping to create a book of inspirational, uplifting and humorous stories, poems quotes and tips written by myself and other step parents. 

If you are interested in submitting a piece of writing to be considered then please contact me via email or private message and I would be more than happy to send you an information pack. Gender, country, how many years you have been a step parent, how often you step parent etc. make no difference at all. We are all step parents in one form or another. I look forward to hearing your tales!

Ideas- Stories of overcoming challenges in your step family, tragedy and how you and your step family pulled through and over came your difficulties, humorous tales of day to day life-family meals, days out, vacations. Quotes from stepchildren about step family life, quotes from fellow step parents and relatives etc, tips on surviving step parenthood and maintaining a strong and healthy relationship with your partner, poems etc. The ideas are endless! Just try to make them as hopeful and uplifting as possible and all non fiction.

You don't have to be a fantastic writer! All will be considered! Im looking for content not spelling or grammar. I can edit all work afterwards.

Most of all....enjoy the writing process and have fun!

Jess


----------

